
7Day Roguelike Challenge 2019 Entries - AndrewStephens
https://itch.io/jam/7drl-challenge-2019/entries
======
uberman
I love the concept behind:

Lord of the Mall (Lord of Them All)

The submission includes a trailer :-)

